# G35 Burning Oil



## APPierce0628 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey all, I have a 2004 G35 sedan with 190,000 miles as a daily driver. I have noticed it burning oil for the past 40,000 miles or so, but have kept an eye on it religiously. I make sure to add oil when necessary and always change oil on time and with quality oil. It burns about 1.5 quarts in 4000 miles. No smoke coming from exhaust, but you can smell oil burning after pushing the car a little bit, or if you idle stationary. My belief is PCV Valve and/or valve seals need replacing. Although the rings on the VQ35DE are notoriously bad, I don't think that's the issue. Just curious to see what some of you fine fellows might believe the issue to be. 

Andrew


----------



## DAVE (Nov 24, 2015)

1.5 quarts in 4000 miles is not a problem. What you smell is most likely oil leaking from valve cover gaskets leaking onto exhaust manifolds. Pcv valve should be changed on a regular basis anyway.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Nov 24, 2015)

It is leaking from the driver's side valve cover gasket, and that is was I have attributed to the smell when sitting stationary. However, my biggest concern is that my buddy was riding behind me one day and stated that he smelled oil when I took off and if I got on it at all (3500 rpm or more). The PCV isn't an issue to change, and neither is a valve cover gasket, but I certainly didn't want to change valve seals. Just wanted a few other opinions.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 26, 2015)

APPierce0628 said:


> It is leaking from the driver's side valve cover gasket, and that is was I have attributed to the smell when sitting stationary. However, my biggest concern is that my buddy was riding behind me one day and stated that he smelled oil when I took off and if I got on it at all (3500 rpm or more). The PCV isn't an issue to change, and neither is a valve cover gasket, but I certainly didn't want to change valve seals. Just wanted a few other opinions.



Are you sure it was oil? And not just some heavy exhaust from some spirited acceleration?


----------



## APPierce0628 (Nov 27, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Are you sure it was oil? And not just some heavy exhaust from some spirited acceleration?



Definitely oil burning. I've had multiple people tell me they smelled oil (one who bracket races weekly), and I have smelled it myself. PCV valves are notoriously bad in the G35s, plus I'm fairly certain it's the only one ever installed on that car. I'm going to change it and see if that helps with the consumption. Valve cover gaskets will have to wait.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 20, 2015)

most of the vQ35's burn oil.  and a quart and half per 4000 miles is completely acceptable.  When you exceed a quart every 1000 miles, it's time to worry.

VC gaskets leak and ooze on exhaust manifold (HOT) and burn causing the smell.

I've seen VQ35's go 300k ++++ easily.  
Biggest thing is keep checking the oil.  If you get too low on oil....BOOM.  Rod bearings.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2015)

95g atl said:


> most of the vQ35's burn oil.  and a quart and half per 4000 miles is completely acceptable.  When you exceed a quart every 1000 miles, it's time to worry.
> 
> VC gaskets leak and ooze on exhaust manifold (HOT) and burn causing the smell.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's getting VC gaskets soon when I get time to work on it, and I thought the oil pan gasket needed replacing, but discovered that it's the oil cooler o-ring/ gasket. I think the mixture of burning and leaking oil is causing it to lose oil at the current rate. Once the leaking is taken care of, it should be golden for a while. I don't mind small maintenance on a vehicle, as I'm young and like to learn. Have you ever seen a VQ35 go 300k+ with FI? That might be something down the road


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 22, 2015)

DAVE said:


> 1.5 quarts in 4000 miles is not a problem. What you smell is most likely oil leaking from valve cover gaskets leaking onto exhaust manifolds. Pcv valve should be changed on a regular basis anyway.



And while I know it's not consuming a ridiculous amount of oil, it is frustrating after owning a 1997 2.7 tacoma that burned no oil to speak of. That truck was the bomb on so many levels  I miss it


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 22, 2015)

APPierce0628 said:


> Yeah, it's getting VC gaskets soon when I get time to work on it, and I thought the oil pan gasket needed replacing, but discovered that it's the oil cooler o-ring/ gasket. I think the mixture of burning and leaking oil is causing it to lose oil at the current rate. Once the leaking is taken care of, it should be golden for a while. I don't mind small maintenance on a vehicle, as I'm young and like to learn. Have you ever seen a VQ35 go 300k+ with FI? That might be something down the road



FI - Forced Induction.  Yikes.  Most of the "blow ups" occur when they run out of oil, detonate b/c of a bad tune, or burn 'em up racing it.



APPierce0628 said:


> And while I know it's not consuming a ridiculous amount of oil, it is frustrating after owning a 1997 2.7 tacoma that burned no oil to speak of. That truck was the bomb on so many levels  I miss it



good trucks.  no power, but good.


----------

